# Prozess Abbild



## RobiHerb (14 April 2010)

Einfache Frage,

wie würde man das Prozess Abbild auf Englisch nennen?

process image?


----------



## eYe (14 April 2010)

Process Image ist richtig 

http://www.fer.hr/_download/repository/S7prV53_e.pdf

PDF Seite 456


----------

